# Need help with yellowing cabinets



## dunyamunya (Jul 6, 2021)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum but not to painting. I recently started a new project of painting kitchen cabinets. My cabinets are finished food originally purchased at Menards by the builder (I am not the first owner) in 2003. Before starting the project, I did a lot of research and testing. I read about Valspar cabinet paint and how little prep is needed. Decided to try and found out that it does not stick well even after the surface was sanded. Decided to go with Benjamin Moore Stix primer and Advance paint. I have a Magnum X5 that I am using. I did some prep of light sanding and cleaning. Applied 2 coats of primer and 2 coats of paint and in some places the white paint is bleeding yellow tones of the cabinets. What am I doing wrong? Interestingly enough, if I am looking at 1 cabinet, one part of it would be showing yellowing and another would be perfect.

I am also thinking of getting Behr White Acrylic Alkyd Primer and do a coat of that and Benjamin Moore Advance 1 coat on top. Will that help?

See images for reference (yellow error indicates a piece turning yellow and white is white. Both are part of the same cabinet).


----------



## mike mineral spirits (Dec 5, 2020)

When in doubt, go with the Ruling champion of all time. BIN Shellac. Sand, Oxalic Acid, then Bin, sand again. Good luck


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I suggest reading some of the other multiple threads on this subject already.

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

